

Twitter killer in the works? - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/73007

======
marklabedz
Not one mention of how they would convert people from Twitter.

They would have a huge traction problem. Not that it couldn't be done, but I
don't think its more than hot air and an attempt to "encourage" Twitter at the
moment.

Now if it involved Facebook and status updates in an exclusive way...

